# Giochi Indie



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Febbraio 2017)

Apro questo topic per chiedere informazioni e consigli sui titoli indie interessanti da giocare. In realtà non è specificatamente rivolto agli indie, ma in generale a tutti i tipi di giochi. Nello specifico mi interesserebbero giochi con richieste hardware basse per pc, e vecchi titoli per le console old generation (xbox 360). 
Giochi considerati poco o sottovalutati, ma magari interessanti ecc...

Di recente ho giocato a Dust an elysian tail, gioco interamente sviluppato da UNA sola persona, è qualcosa di veramente pazzesco a pensarci. Ottimo gameplay, bella storia, design superbo. Giocone insomma, anche se immagino dipenda dai gusti.

Vi metto un video al secondo post. Conoscete giochi simili? Adoro la grafica cartoon nei giochi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## Miro (19 Febbraio 2017)

Se ti piace il genere survival, ti consiglio State of Decay.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Febbraio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per chiedere informazioni e consigli sui titoli indie interessanti da giocare. In realtà non è specificatamente rivolto agli indie, ma in generale a tutti i tipi di giochi. Nello specifico mi interesserebbero giochi con richieste hardware basse per pc, e vecchi titoli per le console old generation (xbox 360).
> Giochi considerati poco o sottovalutati, ma magari interessanti ecc...
> 
> Di recente ho giocato a Dust an elysian tail, gioco interamente sviluppato da UNA sola persona, è qualcosa di veramente pazzesco a pensarci. Ottimo gameplay, bella storia, design superbo. Giocone insomma, anche se immagino dipenda dai gusti.
> ...



In tema di giochi indie mi era molto piaciuto The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing (NON la versione final cut che, a mio avviso, ha un pò rovinato il gioco originario).

Se ti piaciono gli rpg dovresti gradirlo... Ma trattasi di un rpg in stile classico, tipo neverwinter nights...


Se ti piacciono le atmosfere fiabesche ho trovato un piccolo capolavoro (nelle musiche, nella grafica e nei dialoghi (tutti rigorosamente in rima)) in Child of Light... 
Originariamente preso per tenere a bada una pestifera nipotina di 8 anni, si è rivelato una vera sorpresa...
Ha il "torto" di essere estremamente facile, ma è decisamente unico nel suo genere. In più, grazie anche al fatto che ci puoi giocare in 2 sul pc contemporaneamente, ha avuto il merito di tenere a bada la suddetta nipote per ore... Se hai una figlia/nipote/sorellina e vuoi iniziarla al mondo dei giochi di ruolo non c'è niente di meglio...


----------



## alcyppa (19 Febbraio 2017)

Contando che ti è piaciuto Dust, che non ho giocato (causa character design che mi infastidisce) ma che conosco, potresti dare un'occhiata a Guacamelee.

Poi di giochi indie di valore ce ne sono a secchiate:
-Bastion
-Trasistor
-Shovel Knight
-Broforce
-Hotline Miami
-Limbo
-Salt & Sanctuary

i primi nomi famosi che ho giocato e che mi vengono in mente (ma il discorso è veramente infinito).
Concordo su Child Of Light anche se la faccenda del "in rima" può dare a noia.

Un gioco della scorsa generazione un po' misconosciuto ma che ti consiglio è Enslaved, un ottimo action.
Se ti piace South Park invece non puoi farti sfuggire The Stick Of Truth.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Prova Darkest Dungeon, è pure scontato su Steam. 
E' un gioco tostissimo ma vale assolutamente la pena se ti piacciono gli rpg roguelike.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ormai datato,
ma un occhiata a Giants: Citizen Kabuto va datà
io mi divertii parecchio a giocarci.


----------



## BB7 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Se vuoi piangere gioca a To The Moon, è tipo avventura grafica quindi è come guardare un film ma fidati che non rimarrai deluso


----------



## Il Genio (20 Febbraio 2017)

Io approfitto della discussione per togliermi un immenso dubbio, perdonatemi ma sono un vecchietto...

Il termine INDIE, cosa significa nella sua globalità?

Lo leggo associato a musicisti, giochi elettronici come in questo caso... chi si prende la briga, per favore, di spiegarmi con concetti semplici il suo signigicato a 360°?

Grazie


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Febbraio 2017)

Indie=independent.
Significa che sono dei giochi creati e sviluppati da un singolo sviluppatore o da un piccolo gruppo di persone senza l'ausilio di grossi budget concessi dai vari editori in ambito videoludico, tipo le varie Ubisoft, Electronic Arts, Sony, Activision e compagnia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2017)

Grazie a tutti per le risposte. Mi piacerebbe che il topic venisse continuamente aggiornato con varie proposte di ognuno. 







alcyppa ha scritto:


> Contando che ti è piaciuto Dust, che non ho giocato (causa character design che mi infastidisce) ma che conosco, potresti dare un'occhiata a Guacamelee.
> 
> Poi di giochi indie di valore ce ne sono a secchiate:
> -Bastion
> ...



Child of light lo provai tempo fa, stile grafico che mi ha fatto impazzire, ma l'ho mollato praticamente subito per via dei combattimenti a "turni", non so quale sia il termine tecnico. Mi piace l'interazione immediata

Il bastone della verità ovviamente l'ho già giocato.  Anche qui stesso problema di child of light, l'ho finito perché la storia era fottutamente epica, ma il gameplay dopo un po' mi aveva letteralmente annoiato.

Guacamele già provato, gioco dalle meccaniche che piacciono a me, però non mi ha ispirato per il game design.


Enslaved già giocato, all'inizio mi piacque un sacco, grande ambientazione, però dopo qualche ora ha perso mordente, i salti guidati odiosi davvero.

Limbo gioco epico, anche se passato un certo punto ero solo a veder guide su youtube per andare avanti 

Bastion e Salt & Sanctuary di primo acchitto mi ispirano un sacco. Li proverò sicuramente. Gli altri invece nada.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2017)

Non volevo fare un post lungo unico, quindi qua vi scrivo alcuni dei giochi che più mi hanno ispirato ultimamente, così da far capire un po' i gusti.

*Max: The Curse of Brotherhood*, l'ho adorato, gran gioco per me.

*Ori and the blind Forest*. Sto gioco in realtà l'ho odiato dopo un po' per gli smadonnamenti assurdi, si schiatta un sacco di volte e bisogna ripetere intere sezioni a volte, ma è un gran gioco oggettivamente. E' lo stile che cerco, ambientazione fiabesca, grafica simil cartoon ecc...


Un altro che mi ispira un sacco è *Cuphead*, ma deve ancora uscire, sembra una roba fottutamente epica però, mi auguro esca anche per pc


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Altro giocone Indie è Divinity:Original Sin, il 2 uscirà quest'anno e sta già in fase "Early Access" da Settembre 2016.
I miei preferiti, in ordine sparso, sono:
Darkest Dungeon (rpg roguelike).
Divinity: Original Sin (rpg a turni).
Pillars of Eternity e Tiranny (rpg in tempo reale in stile Baldur's Gate).
Grim Dawn e Path of Exiles (rpg hack and slash alla Diablo, Path of Exiles è free to play).
Prison Architect (strategico/gestionale molto suggestivo).
Ark: Survival Evolved (survival dove si possono perfino addomesticare i dinosauri, gioco enorme anche se è in Early Access).
Astroneer (survival/gestionale, anch'esso in fase alpha/early access).


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2017)

Broken Sword.

Anche se penso che avrai giocato a tutti i capitoli, visto che mi sembri un appassionato del genere.


----------



## ralf (21 Febbraio 2017)

Se ti piace la saga di Bud Spencer & Terence Hill, segnalo un beat’em up a scorrimento in stile Double Dragon. Il gioco non è ancora uscito ma dovrebbe uscire nei prossimi mesi su Steam, tra l'altro gli sviluppatori del gioco sono italiani.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Febbraio 2017)

Vi segnalo un altro gioco carino. Lo giocai 2/3 anni fa, al tempo me lo regalarono con il game with gold della 360, c'è anche per PC. Molto divertente e con una bella colonna sonora sotto

Charlie Murder







Il gioco di Bud e Terence già lo conoscevo.

Nel frattempo ho iniziato Bastion, per ora è molto carino. Ho iniziato anche salt and sanctuary giusto per vedere le meccaniche di gioco però e sembra bello anche quello.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo ho iniziato Bastion, per ora è molto carino. Ho iniziato anche salt and sanctuary giusto per vedere le meccaniche di gioco però e sembra bello anche quello.


Broken Sword l'hai giocato???


----------



## alcyppa (22 Febbraio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Vi segnalo un altro gioco carino. Lo giocai 2/3 anni fa, al tempo me lo regalarono con il game with gold della 360, c'è anche per PC. Molto divertente e con una bella colonna sonora sotto
> 
> Charlie Murder
> 
> ...



Charlie Murder è sempre degli Ska Studios, quelli di Salt & Sanctuary.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Broken Sword l'hai giocato???



No. Ho dato un occhio a qualche video su youtube e onestamente non mi ispira 


Nel frattempo segnalo anche Monster Boy and the Cursed Kingdom, dovrebbe uscire quest'anno. Sembrerebbe un piccolo capolavoro


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Febbraio 2017)

A me sti giochi stile platform non sono mai piaciuti.
Sembra carino ma sicuramente passerò.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Febbraio 2017)

Don't starve.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2017)

Ho recentemente giocato e finito Hotline Miami (il primo) su PC, che personalmente boccio per i difetti che sto per dirvi. Se volete comprarlo, fatelo su PS3 o Xbox, la versione per computer fa veramente schifo, crasha e ti riporta sul desktop ogni mezz'ora di gioco facendoti perdere i progressi fatti durante lo svolgimento di un livello e sei costretto a rifarlo da capo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Marzo 2017)

Mi è tornato in mente Blip Blop, qualcuno lo conosce?

Gioco tra l'altro completamente gratuito, finirlo è impossibile senza usare i trucchi, almeno per una persona normale. 

E' roba di anni e anni fa, ma per me è ancora godibile. Gran stile, l'inizio con Gargamella morto stecchito mi ha fatto morire ai tempi. "The poor old man has ben killed!"


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Marzo 2017)

Questo è un gioco ****.aro, ma l'idea e il sarcasmo dietro sono da 10 

SUPER BOTTE&BAMBA II TURBO 

Guardatelo tutto il video, ci sono delle autentiche perle. Sgarbi vs Barbara D'urso Piero Angela vs Lenticchia, il Berlusca ecc...


----------



## ralf (13 Marzo 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questo è un gioco ****.aro, ma l'idea e il sarcasmo dietro sono da 10
> 
> SUPER BOTTE&BAMBA II TURBO
> 
> Guardatelo tutto il video, ci sono delle autentiche perle. Sgarbi vs Barbara D'urso Piero Angela vs Lenticchia, il Berlusca ecc...


Ahaha bellissimo.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Aprile 2017)

Mi ispira questo gioco in uscita il 10 aprile The Signal from Tolva, uno sparatutto fantascientifico open world alla Halo/Destiny.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Giugno 2017)

Ho giocato e finito little nightmares, davvero bellino


----------



## Activia01 (23 Giugno 2017)

-Inside (successore di Limbo che hanno già citato) votato come best indie game 2016

-The Witness 
(un gioco che prevede l'esplorazione Open world di un'isola molto colorata, ricca di enigmi ambientali e puzzle di ogni sorta da risolvere. Interagendo con labirinti e pannelli, cercando di farsi strada intorno all'isola, determinando e risolvendo puzzle di varia complessità basandosi su indizi e registrazioni audio sparse per l'intero terreno di gioco)


----------



## Eziomare (24 Giugno 2017)

Activia01 ha scritto:


> -Inside (successore di Limbo che hanno già citato) votato come best indie game 2016
> 
> -The Witness
> (un gioco che prevede l'esplorazione Open world di un'isola molto colorata, ricca di enigmi ambientali e puzzle di ogni sorta da risolvere. Interagendo con labirinti e pannelli, cercando di farsi strada intorno all'isola, determinando e risolvendo puzzle di varia complessità basandosi su indizi e registrazioni audio sparse per l'intero terreno di gioco)


Non sono un esperto ma questi due titoli sono stupendi, a tratti geniali, sto giocando proprio in questo periodo The Witness, ci sto sotto da un paio di mesi. Forse per Natale riesco a finirlo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Giugno 2017)

E' da una giornata che mi sono infottato con *Slice dice and rice*. Un picchiaduro particolare, con uno stile grafico magnifico

Bisogna stare particolarmente attenti, non c'è barra della vita, un colpo e sei seccato subito nel 90% dei casi. Ve lo consiglio, sembra un giochino del cavolo e invece ti tiene incollato.


----------



## Moffus98 (25 Giugno 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho giocato e finito little nightmares, davvero bellino



Stupendo direi, davvero eccezzionale. Se ti piacciono questi giochi ti consiglio Inside, che è ad un livello superiore.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Giugno 2017)

Ho provato wonder boy the dragon traps e sono rimasto stra deluso, bellissima grafica, ma il gameplay è lo stesso di 20 e passa anni fa, roba che per me ha fatto il suo tempo e non risulta più godibile. Speravo avessero rinnovato tutto e non solo il design.

Altro gioco carino a cui stogiocando è nba playground, spacca troppo il culo! Mi mancano troppo i giochi arcade sportivi. Quanto ne vorrei uno serio sul calcio. Qualcosa alla virtua striker. E' urtante questo duopolio fifa pes. Voglio qualcosa di divertente e semplice, frega nulla delle licenze e del realismo








Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Stupendo direi, davvero eccezzionale. Se ti piacciono questi giochi ti consiglio Inside, che è ad un livello superiore.



Prima o poi lo proverò, l'ho già sul pc.


----------



## alcyppa (26 Giugno 2017)

Nessuno che sta seguendo Death's Gambit?







È probabilmente l'indie che sto aspettando di più oltre a Cuphead (che però mi è calato un po' con gli ultimi video a causa di un gameplay all'apparenza abbastanza blando)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Settembre 2017)

Sto giocando ad Unravel, magnifico


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

In sti giorni è uscito ufficialmente cuphead!

In sti giorni lo giocherò, il trailer di lancio con sequenze inedite, si preannuncia un gioco della madonna


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Provato da poco, meraviglio. E' abbastanza difficile però, basta un niente che perdi una vita e una volta che le perdi tutte devi rifare tutto da inizio livello.

Il primo livello platform l'ho rifatto più volte, così come la boss fight contro gli ortaggi. Se non si presta attenzione è un niente scazzare e perdere la vita con banalità.

Livello visivo magnifico. Questi sono quei giochi che anche tra 20 anni rimaranno sempre belli da vedere, a differenza di altre cose che col tempo invecchiano malissimo. L'animazione è fantastica e strafluida


----------



## vota DC (1 Ottobre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Indie=independent.
> Significa che sono dei giochi creati e sviluppati da un singolo sviluppatore o da un piccolo gruppo di persone senza l'ausilio di grossi budget concessi dai vari editori in ambito videoludico, tipo le varie Ubisoft, Electronic Arts, Sony, Activision e compagnia.



Boh però non è detto che a livello di risorse non chiedano troppo. Ad esempio Taleworlds cioè quattro turchi scappati da casa stanno sviluppando Mount and Blade 2 che richiede poco. Il primo poi lo hanno creato quasi artigianalmente (l'espansione standalone la distribuirono con la Paradox come sta facendo adesso Obsidian con Tyranny ma poi la collaborazione è cessata) eppure vi assicuro che l'engine era migliore di alcuni giochi dell'epoca come Fallout 3: permetteva centinaia di uomini sullo schermo mentre Fallout 3 al massimo avevi scaramucce.
Age of Wonders 3 è da considerare indie? La triumph non è mai stata minuscola ma neanche tanto grande, il fatto che dopo l'ultimo gioco si siano associati alla Paradox per distribuire dice tutto.

Molti rpg indie sono belli, ma sono così piccoli che neanche li traducono e a volte hanno muri di testo. C'è age of decadence con ambientazione pseudoromana. Ne hanno progettati poi alcuni con misto rpg/avventura grafica stile "poliziotto" uno era demiurgos path of leviathan (in pratica fai il poliziotto di Sparta del futuro) che però è rimasto bloccato, un altro è no truce with the furies che è ancora in sviluppo.


----------



## Miro (1 Ottobre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Provato da poco, meraviglio. E' abbastanza difficile però, basta un niente che perdi una vita e una volta che le perdi tutte devi rifare tutto da inizio livello.
> 
> Il primo livello platform l'ho rifatto più volte, così come la boss fight contro gli ortaggi. Se non si presta attenzione è un niente scazzare e perdere la vita con banalità.
> 
> Livello visivo magnifico. Questi sono quei giochi che anche tra 20 anni rimaranno sempre belli da vedere, a differenza di altre cose che col tempo invecchiano malissimo. L'animazione è fantastica e strafluida



L'ho provato anch'io ed è un gioco molto divertente ed immediato; come stile grafico e gameplay mi ha ricordato molto un gioco che avevo da bambino per PS1, Topolino e le sue avventure.


----------



## Eziomare (1 Ottobre 2017)

Bellissimo The Swapper, ci ho giocato in un paio di sessioni notturne con la mia compagna.
Al di la' della brevita' (l'abbiamo finito in 4 o 5 ore) e ' davvero rilassante e insospettabilmente profondo.
Pare interessante pure The sexy brutale.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2017)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Boh però non è detto che a livello di risorse non chiedano troppo. Ad esempio Taleworlds cioè quattro turchi scappati da casa stanno sviluppando Mount and Blade 2 che richiede poco. Il primo poi lo hanno creato quasi artigianalmente (l'espansione standalone la distribuirono con la Paradox come sta facendo adesso Obsidian con Tyranny ma poi la collaborazione è cessata) eppure vi assicuro che l'engine era migliore di alcuni giochi dell'epoca come Fallout 3: permetteva centinaia di uomini sullo schermo mentre Fallout 3 al massimo avevi scaramucce.
> Age of Wonders 3 è da considerare indie? La triumph non è mai stata minuscola ma neanche tanto grande, il fatto che dopo l'ultimo gioco si siano associati alla Paradox per distribuire dice tutto.
> 
> Molti rpg indie sono belli, ma sono così piccoli che neanche li traducono e a volte hanno muri di testo. C'è age of decadence con ambientazione pseudoromana. Ne hanno progettati poi alcuni con misto rpg/avventura grafica stile "poliziotto" uno era demiurgos path of leviathan (in pratica fai il poliziotto di Sparta del futuro) che però è rimasto bloccato, un altro è no truce with the furies che è ancora in sviluppo.



L'indie, per definizione, è un gioco gestito e creato da un gruppo di persone indipendenti, contrariamente ai titoli tripla A ai quali è concesso un grosso budget dagli editori.
Di solito gli sviluppatori di questo genere Indie utilizzano il crowd funding, ossia si finanziano il gioco grazie alle donazioni della gente appassionata utilizzando piattaforme come Kickstarter et similia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ah compratevi Divinity Original Sin 2, titolo dei Larian. E' un capolavoro, su IGN ha preso 10/10.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Ottobre 2017)

Continuando a giocare a cuphead:

Avrò fatto 30 volte minimo il livello a scorrimento coi picchi. Mi ricorda un po' i giochi di mario del primo gameboy in un certo senso. All'inizio studi il livello. Poi inizi a fare tutto con livello di attenzione massima per non perdere neanche una vita e arrivare al momento topico con le barre della vita necessarie a passare imprevisti e boss vari.

Il bello di sta roba è che stai super concentrato, fai tutto perfetto, arrivi a tre quarti del livello e perdi una tacca, ti sale il nervoso ne perdi altre 2 nel giro di 1 SECONDO e poi schiatti prima di beccare il boss 
Non ci sono chekpoint, devi rifare il livello dall'inizio

Rifai tutto super convinto, moh ce la faccio! Schiatti dopo 10 secondi per la tua avidità di prendere la prima moneta in modo perfetto. Ti incazzi di brutto. 

A sto giro ce la faccio, super concentrato. Ripeti il solito scenario, perdi una vita e decidi di riniziare da capo perché sai che non ti bastano le 3 per arrivare alla fine, devi averle tutte e 4. Così per almeno 4/5 volte minimo

Inizi a scazzarti, ci riprovi, tutto perfetto, 4 vite e hai fatto quasi tutto, ora inizia la parte del livello che non hai mai visto però, quindi schiatti lo stesso, almeno hai visto il boss però.


Rinizi di nuovo il livello, ora hai visto il boss, sai cosa devi fare, hai fretta però! Inizi a fare tutto più veloce per arrivare prima alla fine e incredibilmente schiatti sempre prima!

Dentro te: " è l'ultima volta che lo rifaccio". Loop che si ripete mille volte, finché non completi tutto


----------



## vota DC (4 Ottobre 2017)

Ripristinato i sentimenti di Ghost'n Goblins!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Ottobre 2017)

E' fuori tema, ma aprire un topic a parte mi pareva esagerato.
Mi chiedevo se esistessero giochi simil batman poco conosciuti per la vecchia generazione 360. Ho finito da poco arkham origins, dopo aver giocato agli altri 2 anni fa, gran gioco come sempre, arkham city migliore, ma anche origins fa la sua figura. In rete non ho trovato nulla, mi chiedevo se magari qua qualcuno potesse saperne di più però.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Novembre 2017)

Sto giocando a Inside, magnifico 

La sfera subacquea è stato un vero colpo di classe, gran gioco


----------



## Moffus98 (11 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sto giocando a Inside, magnifico
> 
> La sfera subacquea è stato un vero colpo di classe, gran gioco



Davvero grandioso quel gioco  L'ho giocato ad agosto, ed è stato davvero molto bello. Poi lascia spazio a molteplici interpretazioni, non c'è una vera e propria trama.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Novembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Davvero grandioso quel gioco  L'ho giocato ad agosto, ed è stato davvero molto bello. Poi lascia spazio a molteplici interpretazioni, non c'è una vera e propria trama.



Finito oggi, uno dei giochi migliori a cui abbia mai giocato. Una storia meravigliosa poi, ti prende proprio. Per certi versi ricorda pure stranger things l'ambientazione. 

I minuti iniziali sembrano presagire un gioco classico, carino, ma normale, poi dei veri colpi di genio, prima la batisfera, meravigliosi i livelli acquatici, poi il colpo di classe con quel ammasso di carne stile akira.

Gioco epico, lo consiglio a tutti


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (12 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Finito oggi, uno dei giochi migliori a cui abbia mai giocato. Una storia meravigliosa poi, ti prende proprio. Per certi versi ricorda pure stranger things l'ambientazione.
> 
> I minuti iniziali sembrano presagire un gioco classico, carino, ma normale, poi dei veri colpi di genio, prima la batisfera, meravigliosi i livelli acquatici, poi il colpo di classe con quel ammasso di carne stile akira.
> 
> Gioco epico, lo consiglio a tutti



L'avrai finito ma... Tieni conto che non è l'unico finale


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Dicembre 2017)

Sto giocando a Battle Brothers ultimamente ed è stupendo, a volte nella sua difficoltà è parecchio frustrante, ma a me questi giochi piacciono un sacco. 
Se cercate giochi per passare il tempo piacevolmente scordatevi questo gioco, è simile a Darkest Dungeon. Se invece amate le sfide dovete provarlo ad ogni costo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Dicembre 2017)

Ma davvero dopo 5 pagine nessuno ha citato *THE BINDING OF ISAAC*?

Quel gioco è una droga.


----------



## Eziomare (8 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Finito oggi, uno dei giochi migliori a cui abbia mai giocato. Una storia meravigliosa poi, ti prende proprio. Per certi versi ricorda pure stranger things l'ambientazione.
> 
> I minuti iniziali sembrano presagire un gioco classico, carino, ma normale, poi dei veri colpi di genio, prima la batisfera, meravigliosi i livelli acquatici, poi il colpo di classe con quel ammasso di carne stile akira.
> 
> Gioco epico, lo consiglio a tutti



Bellissimo! L'ho giocato con la mia compagna (raro che si appassioni ad un videogame, lei che e' tendenzialmente una maschera di seriosita' ...quest'anno pero' fa eccezione, insieme ci siamo sparati pure Hellblade e Edith Finch, entrambi molto toccanti), il finale mi ha lasciato di stucco, come un film d'autore.


----------



## vota DC (17 Dicembre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ah compratevi Divinity Original Sin 2, titolo dei Larian. E' un capolavoro, su IGN ha preso 10/10.



Sto giocando al primo con mio fratello.
Vinco le dispute con carta, forbice, sasso ma poi mio fratello attacca lo stesso i personaggi amichevoli del gioco... dovevamo indagare su un omicidio e abbiamo tutta la città ostile!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Dicembre 2017)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Sto giocando al primo con mio fratello.
> Vinco le dispute con carta, forbice, sasso ma poi mio fratello attacca lo stesso i personaggi amichevoli del gioco... dovevamo indagare su un omicidio e abbiamo tutta la città ostile!



Fatto benissimo a prendere il primo, ma appena lo avete finito fiondatevi a prendere il secondo che è ancora più bello!


----------



## vota DC (17 Dicembre 2017)

Segnalo che è uscito il terzo capitolo di World's end. E' tattico a squadre con trama demenziale, il gameplay è divertente (solitamente si possono fare due attacchi a turni oppure muoversi e fare un attacco, è possibile lanciare oggetti compresi i cadaveri dei nemici). E' completamente gratuito, ci si può giocare online come del resto i precedenti due capitoli. Inoltre è possibile esportare i salvataggi (non aspettatevi qualcosa sulla trama alla Mass Effect, semplicemente esportate le abilità dei personaggi come le avete sviluppate voi).

In più è uscito Slaps and Beans, il videogioco di Bud Spencer e Terence Hill. E' picchiaduro a scorrimento.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Dicembre 2017)

Sul playstation store c'è journey scontato a 4€. Ne ho sentito parlare molto bene, qualcuno l'ha giocato? Com'è?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Gennaio 2018)

Ho giocato e finito journey. Iniziato 2 orette fa e già finito. Estremamente breve, avrai gradito almeno un paio di orette in più. Gioco meraviglioso comunque, mi ha preso un sacco, un lavoro artistico incredibile.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mi ha pure "commosso" quando ho capito che il personaggio era destinato a diventare la sfera luminosa lanciata dalla montagna.




Davvero un lavoro incredibile, davvero peccato per la brevità. Ve lo consiglio comunque, soprattutto ora che costa 4€. A prezzo pieno (15€) non conviene devo dire, per quanto magnifico è troppo troppo corto per una tale spesa


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Gennaio 2018)

Vi metto un video di journey, peccato non ci sia anche per pc. C'è anche per ps3, non solo su ps4.


----------



## vota DC (17 Febbraio 2018)

Sarebbe da provare kingdom come deliverance solo per le polemiche: non ci sono neri nel villaggio boemo dove è ambientato quindi ci sono persino riviste che rifiutano di recensirlo!


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Febbraio 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Sarebbe da provare kingdom come deliverance solo per le polemiche: non ci sono neri nel villaggio boemo dove è ambientato quindi ci sono persino riviste che rifiutano di recensirlo!



Addirittura?
Cioè, della polemica sapevo (puntuale, The Witcher 3 ha fatto moda anche in questo  ) ma che addirittura ci si rifiutasse di recensirlo...

Io lo seguo da anni visto che di giochi ambientati nel medioevo non fantasy non me ne ricordo neanche uno, ma non l'ho preso perché ho già tanta roba che richiede ore di impegno per essere completata. Non sembrerebbe, comunque, un gioco per tutti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Addirittura?
> Cioè, della polemica sapevo (puntuale, The Witcher 3 ha fatto moda anche in questo  ) ma che addirittura ci si rifiutasse di recensirlo...
> 
> Io lo seguo da anni visto che di giochi ambientati nel medioevo non fantasy non me ne ricordo neanche uno, ma non l'ho preso perché ho già tanta roba che richiede ore di impegno per essere completata. Non sembrerebbe, comunque, un gioco per tutti.



Anche io lo voglio prendere ma aspetto un paio di mesi. Ho letto che il gioco è pieno di bugs, alcuni hanno addirittura dovuto cancellare il salvataggio e riniziare da capo perchè alcune missioni sono state rovinate da questi bugs.


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Febbraio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Anche io lo voglio prendere ma aspetto un paio di mesi. Ho letto che il gioco è pieno di bugs, alcuni hanno addirittura dovuto cancellare il salvataggio e riniziare da capo perchè alcune missioni sono state rovinate da questi bugs.



Sì, bug e problemi vari sono il secondo motivo per cui non l'ho ancora preso 

Però me ne fregherebbe poco, mi piacerebbe dare supporto al progetto. Lo farò sicuramente più in là, magari quando uscirà su GoG visto che Steam mi sta un po' sui cosiddetti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Maggio 2018)

Segnalo slaps and beans, gioco italiano su bud spencer e terence hill, a vederlo pare molto bello. Mi piace moltissimo la grafica, una pixel art pulita e "dettagliata", a differenza di molte altre.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Dicembre 2018)

Segnalo abzu, l'ho iniziato da poco, ma è veramente bello, mi ricorda molto journey come atmosfera.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Gennaio 2019)

Ho iniziato Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams. Molto carino, un bel platform semplice con ottima grafica.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Febbraio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho iniziato Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams. Molto carino, un bel platform semplice con ottima grafica.



Segnalo che su Steam, uno dei migliori Indie in circolazione (Darkest Dungeon) costa poco più di 5 euro.
E' un acquisto obbligato a quel prezzo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Febbraio 2019)

Segnalo Unruly Heroes, questo pare veramente un giocone da urlo. Sarà il prossimo titolo che giocherò


----------



## RickyB83 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Segnalo Unruly Heroes, questo pare veramente un giocone da urlo. Sarà il prossimo titolo che giocherò



C'è su switch? Prezzo? Sembra figo!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Febbraio 2019)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> C'è su switch? Prezzo? Sembra figo!



Si. C'è per tutte le piattaforme, nintendo, sony, PC e xbox


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (21 Febbraio 2019)

Per chi non li avesse mai provati segnalo questi due giochi, un pò datati ma sempre stupendi
a chi piace questo genere.

Vessel


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (21 Febbraio 2019)

Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2019)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons



Mamma mia questo è clamoroso. L'ho rigiocato una decina di volte, comprato per PS3 e ricomprato per PS4, e ogni volta il cuore mi si apre in due.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (21 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mamma mia questo è clamoroso. L'ho rigiocato una decina di volte, comprato per PS3 e ricomprato per PS4, e ogni volta il cuore mi si apre in due.



Capolavoro assoluto!
Già che ci siamo ricordo che nel 2015 usci il remake di un altro capolavoro degli anni 90'

Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Marzo 2019)

Street of Rage 4, pare veramente bello. Mi sono sempre piaciuti i picchiaduro a scorrimento, spero che col passare del tempo ripropongano vari titoli storici con grafica aggiornata. Mi piacerebbe vedere una versione moderna di cadillac and dinosaurs


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Dicembre 2019)

Riportiamo in alto il topic dopo molto tempo. Ho appena finito Rime, magnifico, una vera meraviglia! Era tanto tempo che non giocavo a qualcosa di così bello e coinvolgente


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Dicembre 2019)

Ho giocato (e finito) hellblade da poco, mamma mia, un gioco meraviglioso. Tra l'altro è appena uscito il trailer del 2 che mi ha gasato di brutto. Manco a farlo di proposito.

Mi auguro che il seguito non perda l'atmosfera del primo, visto che sarà sicuramente un progetto maggiore con tutto ciò che ne consegue


----------



## unbreakable (24 Dicembre 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per chiedere informazioni e consigli sui titoli indie interessanti da giocare. In realtà non è specificatamente rivolto agli indie, ma in generale a tutti i tipi di giochi. Nello specifico mi interesserebbero giochi con richieste hardware basse per pc, e vecchi titoli per le console old generation (xbox 360).
> Giochi considerati poco o sottovalutati, ma magari interessanti ecc...
> 
> Di recente ho giocato a Dust an elysian tail, gioco interamente sviluppato da UNA sola persona, è qualcosa di veramente pazzesco a pensarci. Ottimo gameplay, bella storia, design superbo. Giocone insomma, anche se immagino dipenda dai gusti.
> ...



Ad un certo punto della mia vita ho sentito il bisogno di giocare ai giochi della casa della Repubblica Ceca amanita design..tutti li ho giocati..machinarium botanicula samorost e samorost 2..mi sono rimasti nel cuore soprattutto i primi 2..piccoli gioielli per me


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Marzo 2020)

Finito da poco GRIS, gioco spettacolare, un design incredibile, una vera opera d'arte. Lo consiglio a tutti.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2020)

Ho comprato recentemente Dead Cells, ma ho rinunciato a giocarci dopo due giorni. Roba da hardcore gamers. In pratica, se perdi ricominci tutto da capo e non hai checkpoint.

È tipo Ghosts'n'Goblins.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho comprato recentemente Dead Cells, ma ho rinunciato a giocarci dopo due giorni. Roba da hardcore gamers. In pratica, se perdi ricominci tutto da capo e non hai checkpoint.
> 
> È tipo Ghosts'n'Goblins.



Neanche a me piacciono quel tipo di giochi alla Dead Cells, Hades, Bloodstained, Bastion, Spelunky eccetera.
Ultimamente sto giocando di nuovo a Darkest Dungeon e a Battle Brothers in attesa dell'Early Access di Baldur's Gate 3 del 6 Ottobre.
Battle Brothers è una ficata, se ti piacciono i combattimenti strategici a turni te lo consiglio, in pratica controlli una banda di mercenari e lo scopo è accrescere la tua fama completando contratti, sconfiggendo sfide sempre più difficili, accumulando oro e equipaggiamento per i tuoi combattenti, lo consiglio vivamente.
Come gioco non è proprio semplicissimo, specie l'inizio, ma è molto divertente e ogni 3-4 mesi ci ritorno sempre a giocare per qualche settimana.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho comprato recentemente Dead Cells, ma ho rinunciato a giocarci dopo due giorni. Roba da hardcore gamers. In pratica, se perdi ricominci tutto da capo e non hai checkpoint.
> 
> È tipo Ghosts'n'Goblins.




Dead Cells volevo giocarlo prima o poi, pensavo fosse un giochino normale, manco a me piacciono ste cose.Più che altro non capisco perché non lascino possibilità di scelta, una modalità semplice per chi vuole giocare "normale" sarebbe l'ideale.

Mi ricordo cuphead, gioco magnifico, ma dopo un po' ho iniziato a rompermi le scatole, nulla di impossibile, ma dover riprovare non so quante volte per arrivare a fine livello dopo un po' stanca, hai proprio la sensazione di perdere tempo e basta. Non ti stai godendo il gioco in realtà.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dead Cells volevo giocarlo prima o poi, pensavo fosse un giochino normale, manco a me piacciono ste cose.Più che altro non capisco perché non lascino possibilità di scelta, una modalità semplice per chi vuole giocare "normale" sarebbe l'ideale.
> 
> Mi ricordo cuphead, gioco magnifico, ma dopo un po' ho iniziato a rompermi le scatole, nulla di impossibile, ma dover riprovare non so quante volte per arrivare a fine livello dopo un po' stanca, hai proprio la sensazione di perdere tempo e basta. Non ti stai godendo il gioco in realtà.


Sì, a me ha attirato il design grafico, perciò l'avevo comprato e scaricato un pò così a "scatola chiusa". Ora ho chiesto il rimborso, ma chissà se avrà buon fine per un prodotto digitale (scaricato da PS Store). Speriamo...


----------



## vota DC (29 Settembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Neanche a me piacciono quel tipo di giochi alla Dead Cells, Hades, Bloodstained, Bastion, Spelunky eccetera.
> Ultimamente sto giocando di nuovo a Darkest Dungeon e a Battle Brothers in attesa dell'Early Access di Baldur's Gate 3 del 6 Ottobre.
> Battle Brothers è una ficata, se ti piacciono i combattimenti strategici a turni te lo consiglio, in pratica controlli una banda di mercenari e lo scopo è accrescere la tua fama completando contratti, sconfiggendo sfide sempre più difficili, accumulando oro e equipaggiamento per i tuoi combattenti, lo consiglio vivamente.
> Come gioco non è proprio semplicissimo, specie l'inizio, ma è molto divertente e ogni 3-4 mesi ci ritorno sempre a giocare per qualche settimana.



I goblin sono tremendi come avversari con le loro tecniche evasive, ho pure moddato il gioco per rendere gli incontri con loro fattibili. Orchi, banditi, lupi e mostri antropofagi sono più gestibili.
La cosa strana è che a livello di bottino interessano banditi oppure nobili che si fanno guerra tra loro: i nonmorti hanno equipaggiamento vecchio e inferiore alla versione standard, goblin e orchi invece non hanno armature indossabili per ragioni di differenza di statura.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Settembre 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> I goblin sono tremendi come avversari con le loro tecniche evasive, ho pure moddato il gioco per rendere gli incontri con loro fattibili. Orchi, banditi, lupi e mostri antropofagi sono più gestibili.
> La cosa strana è che a livello di bottino interessano banditi oppure nobili che si fanno guerra tra loro: i nonmorti hanno equipaggiamento vecchio e inferiore alla versione standard, goblin e orchi invece non hanno armature indossabili per ragioni di differenza di statura.



Vero i goblin sono una rottura di palle assurda, possono anche ammazzare i tuoi mercenari velocemente con l'abilità "puncture" delle loro daghe, contro di loro di solito uso le reti da pesca per bloccarli e menarli e i cani per circondarli.
Comunque se hai degli uomini tosti con alta fatigue e la skill recover puoi usare robe assurde che usano gli orchi tipo le loro asce a 2 mani che fanno dei danni terribili, ne ho un paio così e sono peggio dei terminator


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sì, a me ha attirato il design grafico, perciò l'avevo comprato e scaricato un pò così a "scatola chiusa". Ora ho chiesto il rimborso, ma chissà se avrà buon fine per un prodotto digitale (scaricato da PS Store). Speriamo...


Aggiornamento: incredibile ma vero, mi hanno rimborsato Dead Cells nella versione con DLC incluso scaricato in digitale su PS Store, nonostante sia passato un giorno tra quando l'ho scaricato e giocato senza finirlo alla richiesta di rimborso di 26 euro. Mi è arrivata adesso l'email.

Ovviamente, nelle cause ho messo tutta la verità sul giorno in cui l'ho acquistato e sulle motivazioni, cioè che "Non mi piace". Meno male dai, sono riuscito a rimediare ad un'acquisto scellerato da me fatto  .


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento: incredibile ma vero, mi hanno rimborsato Dead Cells nella versione con DLC incluso scaricato in digitale su PS Store, nonostante sia passato un giorno da quando l'ho scaricato e giocato, senza finirlo. Mi è arrivata adesso l'email.
> 
> Ovviamente, nelle cause ho messo tutta la verità sul giorno in cui l'ho acquistato e sulle motivazioni, cioè che "Non mi piace". Meno male dai, sono riuscito a rimediare ad un'acquisto scellerato da me fatto  .



Steam di solito fa i rimborsi se non superi le tot ore di gioco e dopo poco tempo dall'acquisto.
Se avessi comprato Dead Cells e lo avessi giocato per tutto il giorno superando tipo le 10 ore di gioco non credo che te l'avrebbero rimborsato.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Steam di solito fa i rimborsi se non superi le tot ore di gioco e dopo poco tempo dall'acquisto.
> Se avessi comprato Dead Cells e lo avessi giocato per tutto il giorno superando tipo le 10 ore di gioco non credo che te l'avrebbero rimborsato.


Sono stato un miracolato, visto che il regolamento Playstation Store prevede che per il rimborso non debbano passare più di due ore dall'acquisto e non bisogna downloadarlo. Si vede che Dead Cells, forse, fa parte delle eccezioni vista l'estrema difficoltà, ma è una mia teoria  . C'è da dire che è la prima volta che faccio quest'operazione ed il mio account PS ha più di 10 anni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono stato un miracolato, visto che il regolamento Playstation Store prevede che per il rimborso non debbano passare più di due ore dall'acquisto e non bisogna downloadarlo. Si vede che Dead Cells, forse, fa parte delle eccezioni vista l'estrema difficoltà, ma è una mia teoria  . C'è da dire che è la prima volta che faccio quest'operazione ed il mio account PS ha più di 10 anni.



Ah non avevo letto che l'avevi preso per la Play, pensavo lo avessi preso per PC


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Su steam ho appena perso tempo a scaricare e giocare la demo di questa "perla". Ma che schifo è?


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2021)

Wow! Grafica in 3d volutamente scarsa che rievoca agli FPS anni 90' primi 2000, ambientazione carina. Però  .


----------



## Zanc9 (8 Febbraio 2021)

In questi giorni ho giocato e strafinito Unravel two, un platform (io l'ho giocato su nintendo switch) a scorrimento con una meccanica davvero divertente da giocare sia da solo ma soprattutto in coppia in locale...al termine dell'avventura lascia anche un messaggio profondo che non mi aspettavo...consigliatissimo!


----------



## Zanc9 (8 Febbraio 2021)

Altro gioiellino affrontato ultimamente: to the moon. Sarà sicuramente stato già citato, un'avventura grafica dolcissima con una trama davvero strappa lacrima


----------



## fabri47 (11 Febbraio 2021)

Provata e finita la demo di Graven. Molto carino, lo metto nella lista delle cose che comprerò alla faccia dei puristi che vogliono solo i videogiochi con la grafica figah.  Esce sul finire di quest'anno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Febbraio 2021)

Io sono in attesa di windjammers 2



Anticipazione (Spoiler)











Mi piacerebbe tanto vedere anche uno street hoop 2, grandissimo gioco di basket street hoop, ma è roba impossibile purtroppo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2021)

Quest'anno esce il remake di alex kidd del sega master system 

Da quel che ho letto è un progetto partito come amatoriale, poi Sega ha dato il permesso in via ufficiale.

Sembra davvero bello, non vedo l'ora di provarlo!


----------



## Butcher (25 Febbraio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quest'anno esce il remake di alex kidd del sega master system
> 
> Da quel che ho letto è un progetto partito come amatoriale, poi Sega ha dato il permesso in via ufficiale.
> 
> Sembra davvero bello, non vedo l'ora di provarlo!



Mio SUBITO!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Febbraio 2021)

Ho giocato a little nightmares 2, bellissimo gioco, anche se ho apprezzato di più le atmosfere del primo, ma questo si difende comunque benissimo. Certe scene sono assurde e incredibili. Finale poi molto spiazzante e inaspettato

Vi metto un po' di scene con la tizia dal collo lunghissimo che è veramente inquietante



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho giocato a little nightmares 2, bellissimo gioco, anche se ho apprezzato di più le atmosfere del primo, ma questo si difende comunque benissimo. Certe scene sono assurde e incredibili. Finale poi molto spiazzante e inaspettato
> 
> Vi metto un po' di scene con la tizia dal collo lunghissimo* che è veramente inquietante
> *
> ...



per usare un eufemismo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Luglio 2021)

Segnalo Huntdown, gioco in pixel art con ambientazione futuristica stile anni 80 da vecchio film. Mi è piaciuto veramente un sacco, lo consiglio.

Ha un grande stile e disponibile per tutte le piattaforme.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Zanc9 (26 Luglio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2275290 ha scritto:


> Ho giocato a little nightmares 2, bellissimo gioco, anche se ho apprezzato di più le atmosfere del primo, ma questo si difende comunque benissimo. Certe scene sono assurde e incredibili. Finale poi molto spiazzante e inaspettato
> 
> Vi metto un po' di scene con la tizia dal collo lunghissimo che è veramente inquietante
> 
> ...



Non ho giocato al 2 quindi non posso dire nulla, il primo molto bello ma in alcuni frangenti ho letteralmente odiato il trial and error....alcune scene sono morto anche 10/15 volte prima di capire cosa dovevo fare (ed ovviamente ad ogni nuovo tentativo hai tipo 3 secondi per provare qualcosa di diverso)...per non parlare di certi puzzle che sono letteralmente indecifrabili


----------



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2389005 ha scritto:


> Segnalo Huntdown, gioco in pixel art con ambientazione futuristica stile anni 80 da vecchio film. Mi è piaciuto veramente un sacco, lo consiglio.
> 
> Ha un grande stile e disponibile per tutte le piattaforme.
> 
> ...


Come sempre fai eccelse segnalazioni sul campo. Il gioco in questione vedo che è parecchio influenzato dai buon vecchi Vigilante e Metal Slug. Per caso è un rogue like? Se no, potrei provvedere ad un acquisto. Altrimenti, passo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2389168 ha scritto:


> Come sempre fai eccelse segnalazioni sul campo. Il gioco in questione vedo che è parecchio influenzato dai buon vecchi Vigilante e Metal Slug. Per caso è un rogue like? Se no, potrei provvedere ad un acquisto. Altrimenti, passo.



No niente rogue like grazie a Dio, non li sopporto proprio, soul like, rogue like e tutta quella famiglia la. E' un vero peccato perché sono giochi belli, ma sono fatti per farti innervosire e non goderti l'esperienza.

HuntDown è tranquillo, la difficoltà aumenta un po' nella seconda metà di gioco ma niente di ostico e cattivo, in pratica invece di andare a pene di cane e sparare a muzzo devi stare attento e usare anche le coperture che all'inizio mi cagavo poco. Comunque è pieno di checkpoint e se muo.ri non è un dramma.


Unica cosa sono le boss fight dell'ultima area veramente incaz.zose, almeno per me, specialmente il terzo ultimo boss con quei cavolo di draghi cinesi, sono morto decine di volte tipo. Però nonostante tutto non l'ho trovato per niente frustrante.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Agosto 2021)

Segnalo un ottimo platform che sto giocando in questi giorni, Kaze and the wildmasks, veramente molto bello.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2021)

Segnalo questo gioco che mi sembra molto ben fatto, penso che lo acquisterò a breve. È disponibile per tutte le piattaforme.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Novembre 2021)

Sto giocando a The dishwasher vampire smile, molto carino



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2021)

Sto giocando ad Hades da qualche giorno, visto tutti i premi e la nomea che ha avuto ho voluto provarlo nonostante sia un rogue like, roba che in teoria non mi garba, invece è veramente figo e non mi pare per nulla complicato, quanto meno per adesso. C'è da dire che lo sto giocando nella modalità più tranquilla, c'è una modalità più agile che si può scegliere all'inizio. Lo sto trovando davvero geniale per come è strutturato, bella grafica, ottimo gameplay, storia accattivante ottimi personaggi, le morti invece di essere frustranti fanno proprio parte della storia, in pratica devi morire ogni volta per poter utilizzare gli oggetti trovati e instaurare rapporti con gli altri personaggi in modo da partire sempre più preparato al giro dopo per poter fuggire dall'inferno. Mi ha preso un sacco e mi ha messo una gran fotta.

Consiglio a tutti di iniziare con l'arco invece della spada come arma, spammando l'attacco speciale si va più avanti rispetto alla spada, poi appena disponibile prendere lo scudo, per ora lo scudo mi sta dando grandissime soddisfazioni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Dicembre 2021)

Dopo aver giocato ad Hades, non mi farò più false speranze sui rogue like e affini. Non ne giocherò più nessuno.

Battuto il boss finale e mi aspettavo la fine del gioco e invece bisogna rifare tutto dall'inizio e batterlo 10 volte e manco così il gioco finisce, bisogna rifare tutto minimo altre 20/30 volte senza però la necessità di sconfiggere per forza Ade.

Ma come si fa a essere così sadici? Praticamente ci vogliono miliardi di ore per finirlo, pur nella modalità più cazzona.

E' veramente una roba infame, un vero peccato perché mi è piaciuto davvero molto, ma di sicuro non sto a farci 100 ore di gioco per rifare ogni volta gli stessi livelli e finirlo completamente


----------



## Lo Gnu (24 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dopo aver giocato ad Hades, non mi farò più false speranze sui rogue like e affini. Non ne giocherò più nessuno.
> 
> Battuto il boss finale e mi aspettavo la fine del gioco e invece bisogna rifare tutto dall'inizio e batterlo 10 volte e manco così il gioco finisce, bisogna rifare tutto minimo altre 20/30 volte senza però la necessità di sconfiggere per forza Ade.
> 
> ...


Sia benedetto chi, dallo snes in poi, ha inventato il salvataggio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Dicembre 2021)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Sia benedetto chi, dallo snes in poi, ha inventato il salvataggio.



Nel gioco puoi salvare comunque quando ti pare, altrimenti manco l'avrei iniziato. Il punto è dover in pratica finire sempre il gioco tot volte per finirlo realmente.

In pratica devi scappare dall'inferno per andare in superficie, hai 3 macro aree grandi con relativi boss, una volta superati i campi elisi (l'ultima area grande) c'è una piccola area e poi affronti il boss finale Ade. Ecco uno si aspetta che a quel punto il gioco finisce, invece no, ho scoperto che bisogna sconfiggerlo 10 volte, più altre robe, in pratica bisogna farsi tutta la fuga dall'inferno più sconfiggere il boss 10 volte, considera che ci ho messo 24 tentativi solo per sconfiggerlo la prima volta! Sono riuscito ad arrivare al boss finale solo 5 volte

Ogni volta che schiatti riparti dall'inizio facendo dei potenziamenti e sviluppando interazioni con i personaggi che ti rilasciano altri oggetti sempre per potenziarti.

Il gioco è molto bello, la storia pure è carina, ma non esiste farci tutte quelle ore di gioco. Una volta che arrivo in superficie e sconfiggo il boss finale il gioco deve FINIRE, poi può pure proseguire con tutte le robe secondarie, ma la campagna principale deve finire. Dopo tutta quella fatica per sconfiggerlo mi sono sentito preso per il culo


----------



## Lo Gnu (2 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Nel gioco puoi salvare comunque quando ti pare, altrimenti manco l'avrei iniziato. Il punto è dover in pratica finire sempre il gioco tot volte per finirlo realmente.
> 
> In pratica devi scappare dall'inferno per andare in superficie, hai 3 macro aree grandi con relativi boss, una volta superati i campi elisi (l'ultima area grande) c'è una piccola area e poi affronti il boss finale Ade. Ecco uno si aspetta che a quel punto il gioco finisce, invece no, ho scoperto che bisogna sconfiggerlo 10 volte, più altre robe, in pratica bisogna farsi tutta la fuga dall'inferno più sconfiggere il boss 10 volte, considera che ci ho messo 24 tentativi solo per sconfiggerlo la prima volta! Sono riuscito ad arrivare al boss finale solo 5 volte
> 
> ...


L'ho provato sul Gamepass. Bello artisticamente, senza ombra di dubbio, ma è proprio il concetto "ogni volta che schiatti riparti dall'inizio" non fa per me . A maggior ragione dopo aver letto quello che hai scritto sul boss.


----------



## @[email protected] (2 Gennaio 2022)

Ciao, mi deve arrivare un Xbox series x e vorrei capire se mi conviene fare uno dei loro abbonamenti mensili, sono un giocatore da circa 1 gioco al mese e che di solito con la play compravo e rivendevo smenandoci poco alla fine. 
Ora mi chiedo, non interessandomi le sfide online dei vari fifa cod ed i battle royal mi conviene cmq fare questo pass mensile a tipo 12euro o comprare solo quei singoli giochi fisici che mi piacciono? Grazie


----------



## Lo Gnu (12 Gennaio 2022)

@[email protected] ha scritto:


> Ciao, mi deve arrivare un Xbox series x e vorrei capire se mi conviene fare uno dei loro abbonamenti mensili, sono un giocatore da circa 1 gioco al mese e che di solito con la play compravo e rivendevo smenandoci poco alla fine.
> Ora mi chiedo, non interessandomi le sfide online dei vari fifa cod ed i battle royal mi conviene cmq fare questo pass mensile a tipo 12euro o comprare solo quei singoli giochi fisici che mi piacciono? Grazie


Il gamepass è un ottimo servizio. Puoi farti anche un mese di prova a 1€ (solitamente il primo mese ha un prezzo molto ridotto per chi non è iscritto) ed eventualmente lo disdici, così ti regoli tu. 
Tieni conto che molte delle future esclusive xbox sono pubblicate già al day one nel gamepass, ma anche altre nuove sono già presenti come Forza Horizon 5 o Halo. Senza contare che ci sono molti giochi multi piattaforma interessanti come la legendary edition di Mass effect o Psychonauts 2, tanti vecchi titoli xbox one e 360 e poi un mare di indie interessanti. Provalo e fatti un'idea


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Gennaio 2022)

@[email protected] ha scritto:


> Ciao, mi deve arrivare un Xbox series x e vorrei capire se mi conviene fare uno dei loro abbonamenti mensili, sono un giocatore da circa 1 gioco al mese e che di solito con la play compravo e rivendevo smenandoci poco alla fine.
> Ora mi chiedo, non interessandomi le sfide online dei vari fifa cod ed i battle royal mi conviene cmq fare questo pass mensile a tipo 12euro o comprare solo quei singoli giochi fisici che mi piacciono? Grazie



Conviene sui giochi "corti", ci sono molti giochi che puoi finire in tempi normali, per i giochi lunghi invece lo puoi usare come test per capire se un gioco che puoi comprare ti può piacere.

La sfiga del gamepass è che il mercato dell'usato su xbox si andrà totalmente a perdere, strategia vincente per microsoft che incassa di brutto, ma a perdere per i clienti.

Sfruttare il periodo di promozione per me è la cosa migliore, un paio di volte l'anno almeno mettono quello di 3 mesi super scontato.
Ti segni prima i giochi che vuoi provare e ti fai l'abbonamento pensando che lo fai solo per giocare a quei giochi e non a tutto il catalogo, se lo fai nell'ottica del "devo giocare per forza a tutto perché ho l'abbonamento" ti incasini soltanto e non ti godi niente.

Al tempo, con il gamepass di 3 mesi a 1€, mi giocai hellblade, rime, darksiders 3, gears 5, quantum break e shadow of tomb raider. In pratica un paio di giochi al mese. All'inizio è un po' difficile perché hai l'abbonamento e senti l'esigenza di sfruttarlo al massimo, ma come ti ho detto non è la cosa migliore, ti punti i giochi che ti interessano, guardi quanto durano in media e decidi sulla base di quello. Quando fanno le promozioni poi ti fai l'abbonamento da 3 mesi per giocare in tranquillità, 1 mese è poco


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

E' uscito windjammers 2. Molto carino, tra l'altro è pure difficilotto, ci ho messo assai per vincere il primo match, però spacca


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Giugno 2022)

Ho iniziato da poco Itorah, per ora mi piace, sembra molto promettente


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Luglio 2022)

Finito Itorah, veramente un gran bel gioco, level design splendido, ve lo consiglio. Unica pecca l'input lag, anche se magari era un problema del mio pc, a parte questo problema che mi ha fatto smadonnare in alcuni momenti, nessuna pecca da segnalare.


----------



## vota DC (17 Ottobre 2022)

Se volete su Epic fino al 20 c'è gratuitamente Darkwood, gioco dell'orrore di un piccolo studio polacco abbastanza visionario (eh si fanno chiamare maghi sotto acidi)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Dicembre 2022)

Ho iniziato da poco Transistor, mi sta piacendo assai, è ancora presto per dare un giudizio, però pare davvero "un bel giochino". Devo dire che i supergiant games sono davvero bravi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Dicembre 2022)

Messo in pausa transistor che dopo un po' ha iniziato ad annoiarmi e ho iniziato il gioco delle tartarughe Ninja, bellino pure questo

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredder’s Revenge.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Messo in pausa transistor che dopo un po' ha iniziato ad annoiarmi e ho iniziato il gioco delle tartarughe Ninja, bellino pure questo
> 
> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredder’s Revenge.


Ricorda quello uscito nel 2004 su PS2, molto carino pure quello. Avevo la demo mi ricordo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ricorda quello uscito nel 2004 su PS2, molto carino pure quello. Avevo la demo mi ricordo.



Non saprei, mai avuto la ps2. Più che altro la prima boss fight contro Bebop (il cinghialone) è identica al gioco che avevo da bimbo per il gameboy.

Comunque è davvero un bel giochino, molto cazzone e mi pare davvero agevole. Tra l'altro la modalità storia dovrebbe durare poco, intorno alle 2 ore tipo. Ormai prediligo solo i giochi brevi.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non saprei, mai avuto la ps2. Più che altro la prima boss fight contro Bebop (il cinghialone) è identica al gioco che avevo da bimbo per il gameboy.
> 
> Comunque è davvero un bel giochino, molto cazzone e mi pare davvero agevole. Tra l'altro la modalità storia dovrebbe durare poco, intorno alle 2 ore tipo. Ormai prediligo solo i giochi brevi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



E' davvero brutto questo. 

Quelli del nintendo e della sega sono molto più belli pur avendo molti anni di più


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' davvero brutto questo.
> 
> Quelli del nintendo e della sega sono molto più belli pur avendo molti anni di più


Infatti le recensioni lo trattarono male. Io mi divertivo molto a giocarci però.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2022)

Il più bello per me resta il primo arcade che si trovava in sala giochi. Penso lo abbiano inserito nella "Cowabunga collection", assieme ad altri.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Gennaio 2023)

Ho provato un attimo vampire survivors che attualmente spopola, però fa abbastanza schifo. Perplesso dal successo di sto gioco.

Qualcuno l'ha provato?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Gennaio 2023)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho provato un attimo vampire survivors che attualmente spopola, però fa abbastanza schifo. Perplesso dal successo di sto gioco.
> 
> Qualcuno l'ha provato?



Mi è bastato vedere i video per starne alla larga.  Classico fenomeno social.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Gennaio 2023)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi è bastato vedere i video per starne alla larga.  Classico fenomeno social.



Anche io vedendo i video sono rimasto perplesso, poi ho letto un paio di articoli sui classici siti di videogame e annessi commenti ed era tutto un tripudio per sto gioco. Gente presissima e quant'altro.

Robe del tipo che basta solo iniziarlo per continuare a giocare per ore. Be ci ho provato, l'ho iniziato, però mi ha fatto proprio cacare all'inverosimile. Altro che droga e altro, lo schifo dello schifo.

Onestamente devono aver pagato fior di marchette, che una roba diventi virale ci sta, ma che pure siti ne parlino come un giocone ce ne vuole. Su multiplayer e everyeye gli hanno dato NOVE dio santo.

Un gioco che prende 9 deve essere una roba epica, non sto schifo


----------



## fabri47 (Venerdì alle 16:43)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anche io vedendo i video sono rimasto perplesso, poi ho letto un paio di articoli sui classici siti di videogame e annessi commenti ed era tutto un tripudio per sto gioco. Gente presissima e quant'altro.
> 
> Robe del tipo che basta solo iniziarlo per continuare a giocare per ore. Be ci ho provato, l'ho iniziato, però mi ha fatto proprio cacare all'inverosimile. Altro che droga e altro, lo schifo dello schifo.
> 
> ...


Beh, non è la prima volta. Vedi Fortnite, COD, FIFA e fenomeni vari. Tutti 10 a prescindere, non escludo c'è pure chi non li gioca per intero ma mette il voto alto solo perchè il brand è forte, come nel caso di COD.


----------



## fabri47 (Venerdì alle 16:45)

Non l'ho giocato, però che grafica di emme. Sembra una mod mal riuscitissima dei primi Zelda.


----------

